# Npp/test e/tren e/dbol thoughts?



## Jt123 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey IML, stats 25yo, 176, 8% bf 5'7
im currently 5 wks and 5 days out from a show and am currently on my 4th cycle:
mast-450mg/wk been on for 3 wks
tren ace-240mg/wk been on for 2 wks
test prop 320mg/wk been on for 5 wks
just started 50mg oral winny and on albuteral 12mg a day running for a total of 3 weeks then switching to bronkaid

Now after the show im gonna pct and then bulk for my 5th cycle. i was thinking about this cycle
1-14 test e 375mg
1-12 tren e 400mg
1-6 npp-350mg
3-8 (dbol or tbol) 40-60mg
adex .5mg eod
caber .5mg e3d

i know people say dont run deca and tren together but they would hardly overlap and i think this would be good for a lean bulk. all comments are more than appreciated!! 

p.s. feel free to comment on my pre comp cycle as well


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 24, 2012)

Whats with the ridiculously low dose of test? Bump that up to at least 750 mg/week.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 24, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> Whats with the ridiculously low dose of test? Bump that up to at least 750 mg/week.


never been a fan of high dose test, i don't see much off test so i figure i'd just use it as a base and to keep libido high


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 24, 2012)

To each his own, but for me and most other people I know of. High test gives the body a great size and thickness that wouldnt come with any other drug. Yes its a base and should be part of any cycle.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 24, 2012)

now that we got the broscience out of the way.. 


Op your bulk cycle looks good, nothing wrong with running two 19 nors together, they actually make a pretty bomb combination. I run low test as well, oftentimes, even no test. I'd personally move the orals to the first week of the bulk tho just to kick things off


precontest cycle looks good, im not sure but i think a lot would recommend cutting out everything but winny/halo a week or so before the contest? heavy wrote a protocol on it


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> now that we got the broscience out of the way..
> 
> 
> Op your bulk cycle looks good, nothing wrong with running two 19 nors together, they actually make a pretty bomb combination. I run low test as well, oftentimes, even no test. I'd personally move the orals to the first week of the bulk tho just to kick things off
> ...



What kinda no test cycles do u like?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 25, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> What kinda no test cycles do u like?




tren/deca/eq/m1t is what im running right now


----------



## overburdened (Sep 25, 2012)

Jt123 said:


> Hey IML, stats 25yo, 176, 8% bf 5'7
> im currently 5 wks and 5 days out from a show and am currently on my 4th cycle:
> mast-450mg/wk been on for 3 wks
> tren ace-240mg/wk been on for 2 wks
> ...


I think your comp cycle needs more work, and is more pressing than the other cycle...  you are running 13 mg of albuterol a day???!!!???  You know it is possible to make your heart go into arrythmia, and start beating so fast, you aren't getting any blood to your body(this is called supraventricular tacchycardia... you can DIE from it!!!!))  albuterol isn't a great fat burner at that, and at the doses you are running, you have to feel like shit all day long!!!! are you not shaking and twitching so bad you can't control it?(if you aren't at this point, you've been running it WAY too long, and you will be lucky if anything else(that actually burns fat) will work at all(because you have overstimulated the alpha andrenergic receptors to the point of burnout(and more than likely the beta andrenergic receptors too.... there's an effect many refer to as 'spillover'.. when you have so much of something in your body, it 'spills over' and affects receptors it wouldn't normally, at therapeutic doses)... 2.5mg of albuterol is the therapeutic dose!!!!(and that is for nebulizer treatments, you are probably taking pills or an oral solution, and it affects the rest of your body more that way... so an even smaller dose will possibly wreak havoc on your body(especially your heart!!!)  Bro, I would seriously cease the albuterol(it is in the same class of drugs as clenbuterol, doesn't mean it works the same as clen...and, in all reality, there are MUCH more effective fat burners than clen, but I won't even get into that....)

You can take ECA, and you will burn far more fat, than on that albuterol...  the bronkaid tabs have the ephedrine in them(you will need to read the back, some have 12.5mg/tab, some have 25mg/tab....  you need 25mg for each ECA dose, so take the correct number of tabs to get there(whether it is one or two)
caffeine pills, the generic will work as well as the name brand... but they are commonly found under the names NoDoz, JetAlert, Vivarin, etc... check them(they are almost ALWAYS 200mg/tab... but do check) you will need 200mg of caffeine for each ECA dose
aspirin.. you can get baby aspirin, or just the 81mg aspirin(they sell for people with heart issues.. to thin blood...)  they are VERY easy to find, near the aspirin and tylenol... you will need two of the 81mg aspirin per ECA dose(so 162mg of aspirin)

ECA works in combination with eachother about 4-8 times better than any one part of the combination(so don't take just the bronkaid and expect great results.. you have to have the caffeine, and the aspirin to get full effect!)  ECA is one of the BEST fat burners there are, and they are generally the only fat burners I take for show prep, and the only ones I recommend to people I am training for show prep(they are highly effective... but your diet needs to be on point.. there is STILL no magic pill.... )  and you should be doing your cardio.. all that... You gotta have everything down perfect to come in super shredded, and not lose a ton of lbm... as well as being able to get down below 4% bf(I'm assuming you are wanting to win....  I don't see any point in doing something half-assed...  but some people will do a show, just to do it, and don't care if they win....  I'm assuming that is not the case with you... since you are risking killing yourself with the albuterol!  (albuterol is not a good fat burner... whoever told you it is, you should slap them in the face and throw the albuterol at them....)

anyway, leading up to the show, you should be using an ai, and also caber(since you are using tren)... and the doses you are running aren't going to do much for helping you hold onto that lean mass when  you start getting VERY lean, and you have to get the very last of the fat off....

You should be lower than 8%bf that close to a show... but it's not something you can't overcome, and still come in super lean(as long as you switch to the eca from the albuterol!)  and your diet, and cardio are on point!

I wish you luck in your comp bro!  post up some pics so we can follow your progress....  watching that transformation is always inspiring!


----------



## overburdened (Sep 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> now that we got the broscience out of the way..
> 
> 
> Op your bulk cycle looks good, nothing wrong with running two 19 nors together, they actually make a pretty bomb combination. I run low test as well, oftentimes, even no test. I'd personally move the orals to the first week of the bulk tho just to kick things off
> ...


He doesn't have halo on there... that's always one that's awesome to throw in the last 10 days though!!!  does unbelievable things to your physique when you are that lean!!


----------



## overburdened (Sep 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> tren/deca/eq/m1t is what im running right now


That sounds like a fun cycle... is the EQ and M1T keeping the libido up?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 25, 2012)

don't do the Dbol 5 weeks out of the show. You will hold more water stick to the tbol and the low test is better since its preshow. To much test will make you hole more water as well. I however would think of swapping the orals for winny. I hate winny but its great precontest. Precontest is in my opinion the only good time to take winny. Also Anadrol is great precontest for the last two weeks. It raises your RBC count which will make you look more vascular and will had back some nice size from the cut.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> don't do the Dbol 5 weeks out of the show. You will hold more water stick to the tbol and the low test is better since its preshow. To much test will make you hole more water as well. I however would think of swapping the orals for winny. I hate winny but its great precontest. Precontest is in my opinion the only good time to take winny. Also Anadrol is great precontest for the last two weeks. It raises your RBC count which will make you look more vascular and will had back some nice size from the cut.



i think you read my post all wrong, you were getting my bulk and precomp cycle mixed up lol. dbol is in my bulk. winny is in my contest prep


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 25, 2012)

overburdened said:


> That sounds like a fun cycle... is the EQ and M1T keeping the libido up?





yeah, but im not concerned about such things at the moment


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 25, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I think your comp cycle needs more work, and is more pressing than the other cycle... you are running 13 mg of albuterol a day???!!!??? You know it is possible to make your heart go into arrythmia, and start beating so fast, you aren't getting any blood to your body(this is called supraventricular tacchycardia... you can DIE from it!!!!)) albuterol isn't a great fat burner at that, and at the doses you are running, you have to feel like shit all day long!!!! are you not shaking and twitching so bad you can't control it?(if you aren't at this point, you've been running it WAY too long, and you will be lucky if anything else(that actually burns fat) will work at all(because you have overstimulated the alpha andrenergic receptors to the point of burnout(and more than likely the beta andrenergic receptors too.... there's an effect many refer to as 'spillover'.. when you have so much of something in your body, it 'spills over' and affects receptors it wouldn't normally, at therapeutic doses)... 2.5mg of albuterol is the therapeutic dose!!!!(and that is for nebulizer treatments, you are probably taking pills or an oral solution, and it affects the rest of your body more that way... so an even smaller dose will possibly wreak havoc on your body(especially your heart!!!) Bro, I would seriously cease the albuterol(it is in the same class of drugs as clenbuterol, doesn't mean it works the same as clen...and, in all reality, there are MUCH more effective fat burners than clen, but I won't even get into that....)
> 
> You can take ECA, and you will burn far more fat, than on that albuterol... the bronkaid tabs have the ephedrine in them(you will need to read the back, some have 12.5mg/tab, some have 25mg/tab.... you need 25mg for each ECA dose, so take the correct number of tabs to get there(whether it is one or two)
> caffeine pills, the generic will work as well as the name brand... but they are commonly found under the names NoDoz, JetAlert, Vivarin, etc... check them(they are almost ALWAYS 200mg/tab... but do check) you will need 200mg of caffeine for each ECA dose
> ...



thats not that much albuteral? alot of people take up to 20-24mg a day....but i've only been on for 2 wks and it doesnt burn receptors as quick as clen does. i get a little jittery but it goes away. that being said i love it before cardio because it gives me energy and is a bronchodialator just like clen. I think my dose of mast is high enough and winny i will up to 75mg 3wks out from the show and i am running adex .25mg eod and will up it to .5mg ed 3 wks out. you really think halo is worth it? i was contemplating running 15-30mg 2wks out from the show


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> now that we got the broscience out of the way..
> 
> 
> Op your bulk cycle looks good, nothing wrong with running two 19 nors together, they actually make a pretty bomb combination. I run low test as well, oftentimes, even no test. I'd personally move the orals to the first week of the bulk tho just to kick things off
> ...


thanks for the reply man..i will have proviron on hand incase my libido tanks from 2 19-nors but you think i should even drop masteron?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 25, 2012)

In that case... Raise your tren higher and forget the PCT just cruise with AI... And precontest toss in drol. I have heard nothing but great things putting drol in precontest. Plan to incorporate it at my show.


----------

